# 1955 columbia



## Barkeep (Jan 18, 2012)

I picked this bike up around november to clean up for my dad for a christmas present as he had a very similar bike in 55. i cleaned it up and he was very surprised to say the least. its at my mothers house so i don't have any cleaned up pics but will get some when I'm at her house next time. if anyone has any info they would like to share about this particular model or period literature i would love to hear it. thanks


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 18, 2012)

*Nice!*

Cant help with info but really like it. Does it have a built-in kickstand?


----------



## Barkeep (Jan 18, 2012)

heres one more pic after a quick wipe down with some damp paper towels...
i think i remember the stand as being built in but can't say for sure.


----------



## serg (Jan 19, 2012)

Photos from the 1955 catalog


----------



## Barkeep (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you very much Serg. Thats just what ive been looking for. Thanks again!


----------



## SCHWINNRAY69 (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice bike, has sweet patina!


----------



## Barkeep (Apr 16, 2012)

Its been a while so a little update on the columbia. Changed things around a bit for the sake of comfort for my Dad. I realized the previous owner has clear coated over everything so the patina look will stay. It looks neat but the bike would have cleaned up very well. Looking for a matching chain guard if anyone has one.


----------



## Buster1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sweet tires!  Love it!


----------



## serg (May 4, 2012)

.............Looking for a matching chain guard if anyone has one.

Chain guard. Maybe You Like It

http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-bicycle-chain-guard-with-chain-oiler-Columbia-Built-26-bicycle-/110873088472?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d08d11d8

The light in the same place, see


----------

